# Professor Layton



## mewtini (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh I could talk about this series all day loooong.

I've played the first trilogy (Curious Village through Unwound Future) and just started Miracle Mask. So far, my favorite is probably Unwound Future (one of two games that's ever made me cry, the other being PMD Sky).

Remember the 



Spoiler



tags!

Members:
Mewtini
Eifie


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a 3DS pretty much just for Miracle Mask and PL vs. AA. Miracle Mask was _gorgeous_. @.@ I just. I loved the art and sort of the general feel and atmosphere near the beginning _so much_. The first cutscene with the Masked Gentleman was just... omg. I have no words. And I loved the music! I love the thing that plays during that bit with like... 



Spoiler: idk it's not really a spoiler but...



the police meeting or whatever where Layton's talking to omg what's his name. Leonard or something... the detective guy. Where he susses out the real stories behind all the dark miracles up to date.


 It (Illusion) is a pretty plain, repetitive tune, but I love it so much. It plays at other times too, of course, like during the recaps when you load up the game, but I never noticed it until that moment. I love the beginning (first ~30 seconds, I guess, and the other bits that sound like that) of Norwell, too. And some other things which I don't remember.

I thought the story of Miracle Mask was pretty disappointing, though. All of the plot twists were pretty obvious from a mile away. I kind of didn't enjoy it as much as I did the other games because even though I knew what was going to happen, I kept getting irritated at all the puzzles and skipping as many as I could because I just wanted to get through the story. I meant to play it again sometime so I could enjoy it more this time around, but I still haven't gotten around to that. Also the 



Spoiler: not actually a spoiler if you read the instruction manual but who am I kidding, does anyone but me do that



dungeon crawler


 bit just dragged on and on...

This was a pretty good moment, though. (possible Miracle Mask spoilers? spoilers that... something happens... idk.)

I haven't played the other games for a while, but I remember loving all the puzzle themes. I feel like the only one who was just like "whatever" at the ending of Unwound Future... I mean, I didn't think it was boring or anything. I just didn't find it sad.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 3, 2013)

Huh. Yeah, like I said, I'm playing Miracle Mask right now... The art took time for me to get used to (the 3D models, I mean) because in others it's 2D sprites.

i feel ashamed for crying at the end of unwound future now weh


----------



## Spoon (Apr 3, 2013)

I've played the first four (and have watched the movie that came stateside) and really enjoyed them, but haven't gotten around to Miracle Mask for whatever reason. Emmy (followed by Luke, unless you count Claire as a main character) is probably my favorite main characters. Also, I love pretty much all the side characters too! Even those people you see in the puzzles that you never actually meet. 

I did like Legal Luke, too. 



Spoiler: Unwound Future



Even if he did use a giant destruction machine to attack London.



They're eventually releasing PL versus AA in the US, right? I heard that a while back, but I haven't heard any news since then.

Definitely cried at the end of Unwound Future, too. ;~;


----------

